# Plywood preference



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I was just wondering what type and brand of hardwood plywood everyone uses and why? There are a lot of choices out there (ie MDF, particle board, standard veneer core, veneer core with MDF outer plys, lumber core, and brand specific things like Kaycore, Jaycore, and performance core just to name a few) and they all have their pros and cons. So, what's everyones favorite and why?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....Iusally am working with standard veneer core....just b/c that is what is easy to get. Never really bothered to look into other options...


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Veneer core w/mdf outers. Lighter than solid mdf and it will hold a screw.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Veneer core usually for carcasses, Baltic Birch for drawer boxes, 1/4" mdf core for beaded backboard.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Veneer core. But lately I have been getting tired of the telegraphing of the plys to the veneer. I tried the MDF layered stuff but you still see the cores. MDF is nice and flat but way to heavy

3/4" sides, 1/2" backs, 5/8" 9 ply for drawers.

Mostly Norbord and Columbia products. Won't buy Chinese plywood


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

veneer core 3/4 shop birch, ( american not the chinese import)w hardwood edging, shop made hardwood end panels.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I love the MDF cross band ply. 

It is generally much more consistent in thickness and has no telegraphing issues.

Leo, I what thickness was the cross band that you had telegraphing issues on? I have not had any trouble with that at all.

You know what it could be is the quality of the three center cores. You may have been sold ply with K cores instead of L. Bastids.:no:

Leo, put a u in buy will ya?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Its not a true telegraph. But you can still see the major wave of the veneers below the 1/8" thick MDF band, it is not a true flat surface like solid MDF is. I don't know what cores they have. The stuff I have tried was Columbia Classic core and Norbord FX-P. I prefer the FX as it has an Aspen cove vs poplar for the classic core. It is lighter and seems more stable over the long run.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Huh

I deal with Columbia's classic core too. They are in Klamouth Falls Oregon. Not sure as though we have seen anything from Norbord. Maybe because their MDF comes from the Great Lakes area.

I still find it amazing that you can detect telegraphing. Could it be that you are just the pickiest mofo east of the Mississippi? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Like I said, not really telegraphing. If you put a gloss finish on it you won't see the graining of the core. But you will see that it is not a tru flat surface. I can even see ti in MDF that it is not a dead flat surface, but the classic core is more wavy then MDF. I want it to look like a pc of polished stone. But I am asking to much.

Yes


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

For those that like to use the veneer core with the MDF outer plys, is that a commonly stocked product in your area? About the only stuff that is stocked around here seems to be standard veneer core, MDF and particle board core. Recently a couple places have started to stock Norboards Performance Core and we can get some A-1 stuff in Columbia's Kaycore but we haven't had any luck getting the other stuff. 
Out of the stuff we can get, I like the Kaycore stuff the best. It has a much better thickness tolerance than the standard veneer core and they fill the voids in the outer plys which is a big improvement. Unfortunately we can't get B-2 Maple with the Kaycore and that's our standard cabinet box material. We're really on the fence deciding what our best option is.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Huh
> 
> I deal with Columbia's classic core too. They are in Klamouth Falls Oregon. Not sure as though we have seen anything from Norbord. Maybe because their MDF comes from the Great Lakes area.
> 
> I still find it amazing that you can detect telegraphing. Could it be that you are just the pickiest mofo east of the Mississippi? :whistling


I believe that goes without saying!:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

J.C. said:


> For those that like to use the veneer core with the MDF outer plys, is that a commonly stocked product in your area? About the only stuff that is stocked around here seems to be standard veneer core, MDF and particle board core. Recently a couple places have started to stock Norboards Performance Core and we can get some A-1 stuff in Columbia's Kaycore but we haven't had any luck getting the other stuff.
> Out of the stuff we can get, I like the Kaycore stuff the best. It has a much better thickness tolerance than the standard veneer core and they fill the voids in the outer plys which is a big improvement. Unfortunately we can't get B-2 Maple with the Kaycore and that's our standard cabinet box material. We're really on the fence deciding what our best option is.


Our box ply is C-2 and yes we can get it with no trouble in most any type and grade. I just have never heard of anyone using a B-2 in this area. I'm sure we could get it if we committed to it as a staple though. 

The thickness tolerance is the first reason I made the switch from veneer core when we went to the cnc. But now I also love the flatness and lack of telegraphing equally as well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If I could get all my sheet goods in a B-2 I would. There isn't a big difference in looks but a big difference in price.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you get B-2 plain sliced? Or is it whole piece faced?

My C-2 is whole piece face. When we are talking exterior finished panels I always go A-1 plain sliced. You saying you are cool with B-2 for your stain grade exteriors? If so I'm interested.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Most of the B-2 I used was birch. This stuff was fantastic. I can't remember if it was roto cut or PS. But it worked as good as any A-1. They got a special deal on it and bought a bunch. When it was gone I never saw it again. They usually have A-1 and then drop to C-3. I really wish they would get a lot more of the B-2. It had the best of both worlds. Good looking and good pricing. Plywood is going through the roof. Especially with anything with the word "white" in it.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm paying $45 for C-2 85% white whole piece face mdf cross band maple. I pay about $12 more for prefinished. 

Lately it has been about 95% white both sides. 

I have not seen a price increase for quite some time.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

White Maple A1 use to be around $75 now it is almost $100, white birch use to be $66 now it is over 90. I guess I have to start looking around. Hard to do as my supplier is close to me, 15 minute drive. The rest of them are at least 1/2 hour. I usually don't get deliveries unless it is over 8 sheets. I can order it and get it as fast as I can get there. Deliveries come the next day. Either 1st or last on the list.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey JC Where are you at in Pittsburgh?


Dave


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Huh
> 
> I deal with Columbia's classic core too. They are in Klamouth Falls Oregon. Not sure as though we have seen anything from Norbord. Maybe because their MDF comes from the Great Lakes area.
> 
> I still find it amazing that you can detect telegraphing. Could it be that you are just the pickiest mofo east of the Mississippi? :whistling


 
I use mostly a1 classic core as well. But lately have been doing some low budget stuff out of shop oak, did another about of c2 maple. I was surprised how well they actually turned out.


----------

